

Engineering RC cars from Dyson's scrapheap - nigelbhumans
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/10174/engineering-rc-cars-from-dysons-scrapheap/

======
esrauch
I feel like if you are going to the effort to show the EU cookie warning I
should be able to say no and still view the content. Would you rather I don't
see your ads without cookies enabled or not see your content at all?

------
Gravityloss
I've always wondered why Dyson vacuums must look and feel so flimsy?
Especially considering their price. Do they last?

~~~
DanEdge
I bought mine in '99 and replaced a burnt out motor last year but other than
that and a split hose it's been fine.

------
adandy
IE 10 is too old and not supported by that site :(

